# Fatherinlaw



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

My wife comes from a very close knit family, she is thirty two and has a thirty five year old sister. Both girls are very close to their father. My wife is his obvious favorite with her older sister being her moms favorite. My wife has more of her fathers traits and favors him in looks more as well. While her older sister is always craving the level of attention my wife receives. Her older sister is not married , where we are married with two beautiful children (both boys ages 2 and 10) . Her father loves the boys and is very loving , her mother watches our boys as we both work day jobs. Her mother is very loving and gladly loves watching them. My parents live 9 hrs away and are about ten yrs older than her parents so they are not as readily available. I greatly appreciate her parents and get along well with them. My question is this. Her father stops by our house everyday of the week with out notice either after he gets off work or anytime on the weekends , he wants to see the boys everyday. Sometimes I would like an evening without the interuption as we are getting dinner ready or baths or any routine is disrupted by his visits. I understand loving his grandchildren and I don't want to cause a riff. I've discussed this with my wife about mentioning a couple nights off from his visits but she is afraid to approach him for fear of hurting his feelings. He likes to be really involved in both of his daughters affairs. I know it's common for inlaws to be overbearing. 
I would just like some feedback on this matter from other husbands and wives out thanks.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Just tell him. Be as kind as possible, but just explain that sometimes it's disruptive, but you mean no disrespect. This will be hard, but I can't see any other way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lyngreen504 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going through the same thing. An hour before reading this I just had a discussion with my husband about telling his dad and family that we need privacy. I don't want them over everyday because they want to see the girls and our son (due in september). I told him that if he doesn't say something first i'm going to explode later and it's going to come out nasty. His family is very close and explosive in a sick way. They fight and get along. To me. it's WeiRd! but I hope you find some peace through this. It is a touchy subject.


----------



## Junkersgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Honesty is always the best way to go. He might be a little hurt at first but should understand at the same time. You have to do what is best for you and your family first. Just explain that you enjoy having him over and like how involved he is with his family but you would like to spend a few night a week having some quiet time with your wife and kids. 

I had a problem with my mother-in-law. Because she misses her babies she thought that she was going to move in with us and help raise our kids. In her words.. "Your a really great mom and doing a good job but I just think things would be better if I took care of the kids so you could go work." I had to tell her no! I did not have children so someone else could raise them.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Has your sex life suffered because dear old dad has turned your house into the Dew Drop Inn?


----------

